# New to site - Spray rig set up question



## texastrees (Apr 7, 2011)

First time poster. Love the site; been lurking intermittantly for a few months.

Can anyone give me some feedback for setting up a spray/fert rig on a trailer? I've been in business for myself for about three years now and want to get into deep root fertilization (mostly) and some spraying. I ran a spray route for Bartlett back before I went out on my own. The $90k/900 gal truck I drove back then was pretty damn nice, but neither my bank account nor my credit are quite ready to replicate that machine.

Mostly I want to know what I ought to be looking for in a pump. As specific on the specs as possible. The main thing I'll be using this for is DRF. Due to the alkaline soil around here (central Texas) I'll probably be putting a fair bit of sulfur in my mixes, so something that can stand up to the sulfur is good. Any other feedback is useful too, but I can figure out all the hose configurations on my own. I'm planning on two 100 gal tanks.


----------



## PinnaclePete (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a single skid mount 100 gal. poly tank on a 5x8 trailer. It's got a 5hp Honda motor, roller pump and 300 ft., electric wind hose reel. It puts out enough pressure (150psi) and volume (10gpm) to do deep root feeding (which is all I do also). I did add an extra by-pass jet agitator to keep the solids mixed up, and never leave over night due to settling. I use Sherrills HD soil injector due to the rocky soil around here. It's got 6 injection ports and i treat on a 3x3 grid.


----------



## KD57 (Apr 8, 2011)

You're in central TX, check out Wylie Sprayers just south of Waco in Hewitt I think, they may have something, or at least the parts you might need. They specialize is spray rigs, and make quality stuff.


----------

